

Fair Use coming to Australia? - duncan_bayne
https://www.efa.org.au/2013/06/11/fair-use-australia/

======
duncan_bayne
The AFACT is opposing the introduction of Fair Use into law in Australia. (It
may surprise those in more civilised countries to learn that Fair Use is not
enshrined in law here).

[http://www.afact.org.au/index.php/news/watering_down_copyrig...](http://www.afact.org.au/index.php/news/watering_down_copyright_laws_will_harm_australian_economy)

